# Freeze already cooked hot wings?



## Banker (Dec 23, 2009)

I had wings from a local restaurant for my husband's surprise birthday party tonight.  We had a poor turnout so now I have leftover chicken wings.  They are great, but can I freeze them for another day ?  And if so, how would I get them to be hot and crunchy again?  Is it possible?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2009)

Banker said:


> I had wings from a local restaurant for my husband's surprise birthday party tonight.  We had a poor turnout so now I have leftover chicken wings.  They are great, but can I freeze them for another day ?  And if so, how would I get them to be hot and crunchy again?  Is it possible?



I am sure they can be frozen. But reheating to crunchy will be difficult. Since they can't be fried again if they have sauce on them, baking or microwaving is really your only option. You should be able to get back most of the crunch by baking them, but it won't be like they were fresh. Nothing ever is.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2009)

Frozen is no problem, but reheated crunchy is. If they were breaded and fried then the spicy coating applied, you won't ever get 'em crunchy, but if they were just baked, spread single layer on a cookie sheet in a 400 degree oven for a few minutes should make them pretty passable. Microwaving will just render them hot, soft and unappetizing. IMO

Jim Ricks


----------



## Banker (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Passepartout.....I will freeze them and by the way after reading my post I realized that I meant to say "crispy", not "crunchy".


----------

